
Bothersome Bystanders and Self Driving Cars – Rodney Brooks - ehudla
http://rodneybrooks.com/bothersome-bystanders-and-self-driving-cars/
======
mc32
>Drive.AI founder Andrew Ng... "In other words, we can make roads safe for the
cars instead of the other way around."

Yes, sure. People should not "provoke" these cars on purpose (although you
know malicious intent will come ala Russian car insurance scams) but you have
to think of all the unpredictable edge cases: drunks, kids, people who get
pushed, fall, etc. It's impossible for them to "act nice" even if they wanted
to.

That said, this is better suited for scenarios where predictable routes are
the norm, for example, campuses and the like. Still, it puts the onus on
people.

